# Kissaluvs



## SamI'mNot (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi all! My DD is going to be 5 months old soon (already?) and I'm buying her new diapers. I've been eyeing kissaluvs for a few weeks now, but I don't know anyone who's used them before. Any info for me? She's a heavy wetter half the time, so I'd like a fitted that'll hold it all in. And what about regular kissaluvs vs. the contours? Is one better than the other? I know this is kind of a random question. I just need a little advice from those who know. Opinions and facts are both welcome. Oh, btw, she's 13 lbs now, and about 23 inches long. Tall and skinny. Which size would be best?

Thanks!


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

I use the contours, because I like a lay in diaper but don't like to fold. They work well. My baby is small - 13.5 lbs at 7 mo - and still doing fine with the newborn/small contours. I bought a med/large just to have for sizing, and it would be way too big still. I like them - at this age though, I have to add a doubler because he wets too much for the small.

I had a friend who loved the fitteds. Too much snapping for me. I like to diaper in one step. HTH


----------



## anarchamama (Mar 4, 2005)

I have some and really like them. I use the fitted's and like the adjustable size. They are one of the only diapers that doesen't slide off my skinny babies butt (15 months 22 lb's). They are not big enough for overnights, but are a great daytime diaper and aren't to bulky. I got mine off ebay (secondhand) for a good price and they are showing no signs of wear after a year.


----------



## AmyLouise (Nov 26, 2004)

I love them as a nap diaper. They are bulky but absorbant. I do use a ME insert and it works very well for my 17 month old.

Amy


----------



## mami_guera (May 4, 2006)

Sorry question of a newbie . Are they one piece diapers? Do u stuff them? Thanks


----------



## teniprice (Oct 7, 2003)

I love Kissaluvs!!! They work great for us.


----------



## Lazyhead (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teniprice* 
I love Kissaluvs!!! They work great for us.









:

I'm looking around online to buy more right now! I've got a newborn in size 0 right now. They've been through one baby already and are still going strong. I've decided that I want _all_ Kissaluvs fitteds and don't want to deal with prefolds anymore. My baby and I are worth it!


----------



## Twwly (Jan 30, 2007)

These would just not dry for me. (In any reasonable amount of time).


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

We did not start CDing with DS#1 until he was 6 months, so I do not really have any newborn diapers for the new baby next month. I have heard such great things about Kissaluvs size 0 for newborns, and I remember haw many diaper changes we did in the newborn period. We really do not want to use sposies until the new babes fits into the FBs and BG OS I have in my stash, but I am reluctant to buy 2 dozen diapers that are only going to be used for a few months.

Rhea at Sunshine Diapers has a Kissaluvs size 0 rental program for 0-3 months. You 'rent' 24 diapers and return after 3 months for store credit. Works out to half the cost of disposables, and it is easier than the hassle of trying to resell them. We are doing that with this babe. I loved the fit and feel of Kissaluvs (I used some size 1-2 with DS1) and they are reasonably dad-friendly.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

I like Kissaluvs for newborn 0-4 month stage the best. They can hold in explosive newborn liquid poo and they're soft. They have a long lifespan. We just had some borrowed Kissaluvs here and they're on the way to family #3. Still looked like new.

The downside I've found is that they "stay wet" next to baby's skin and they're not great for heavy wetters.
They also take an incredibly long time to dry.
(I much preferred Thirsties Fab Fitteds in size XS to the Kissaluvs O's)


----------

